# Help with drainage of pelvic intra abdominal abscess



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is the op note  I have three or possibly 4 different codes in mind but non seem quite right.
after further prepping the rectal area, the opening of the fisturla sit in the mid dluteal area was probed with a probe.  the probe went what felt like all the way to the anterior pelvis.  a 2-ince incision was placed along side the probe and dissection was carried down through the tissues along side the probe and the fascia into the pelvis was enlarged enough to allow the finder to probe further.  the finger was able to probe the depth of the index finger without reaching the tip.  the cavity was further suctioned and drained as much as possible.  two penrose drains were placed deeply.  ect.

any ideas?

thanks


----------



## surgonc87 (Jul 7, 2011)

49020  
Drainage of peritoneal abscess or localized peritonitis, exclusive of appendiceal abscess; open


----------

